# Another Request to Identify



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

A fried of mine gave me these today, can anyone identify them, and let me know what they were used for? The first right answer from a female gets a pair of Slingshot Caymanite earrings, and the first male gets a slingshot pendant


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

rubber cushioning sleeves for a pen


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry, wrong answer, try again!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Garlic clove rollers


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

English,, Indian South African, Sri Lankan Australian, New Zealanders, and West Indian members hold find this easy.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bicycle handlebar grips?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Warp for a Bow (archery) hand grips?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Rubber sleeves for a broom handle?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

AHHH SORRY cricket bat handle!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

BCLuxor got it right! They are Cricket bat handle rubbers. So you get the pendant. Please send me your address. Thanks for participating. Congratulations! Would you have got it without the clue?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Dr J said:


> BCLuxor got it right! They are Cricket bat handle rubbers. So you get the pendant. Please send me your address. Thanks for participating. Congratulations! Would you have got it without the clue?


AWSOME!!! Without the clue hmmmm .... perhaps they reminded me very first glance of my hockey stick .. perhaps I would have guessed this how cool! thanks Dr J


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Cricket? We use them for bait.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I am thinking of making them into SS bands. They are fairly thick about 1/16th of an inch, and stretch quite well., should also last a long time. When I cut them, I would like to send a set to Charles or Henry and ask if they would put them through their paces , and report to the forum. If they are unable, an alternative will have to be found.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Cricket is the game your baseball is derived from.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Gosh darn it!

I was gonna ask for a better angled pic, I could see a pattern, but it just looked like mesh.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

That angle was chosen to make it a little more difficult to identify.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I wouldn't have guessed it right without the clue. They looked much smaller at that angle. I was going to guess that they were finger-cots of some grippy kind.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Bugga.. ya snooze ya lose I guess lol


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm too late


----------

